# KEEPING BEES OVERWINTER IN NORTH DAKOTA



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

Most northern beekeepers use two deep hive bodies and winter fine. Some will wrap their hives. As long as you provide them with about 120 lbs. of hive and stores they should have enough to live on. A bit of top ventilation is always a good idea no matter where you live.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks Bill

I imagine bringing them into an unheated building would help form wind and extremes.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2004)

How often do you have to check wintering bees?

Do you continue with mite control?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>How often do you have to check wintering bees?

You don't have to check on them at all. If you WANT to check on them don't do it unless they are flying. Above 50 F would cause that to happen.

>Do you continue with mite control?

There is nothing that needs to be done in winter for mite control. IF you are using Oxalic acid vapor, I'd try to do one treatment in the fall after brood rearing stops, which may be a warm day in early winter, or may be earlier, and once in early spring before brood rearing starts, which may be a warm day in late February but probably sometime in March. But if you are doing Apistan, or Checkmite or FGMO then you really have nothing to do in the winter at all. The strips should have been removed before winter sets in.


----------



## Gregg (Dec 22, 2003)

Cadetman,

I used to winter bees in ND with varying degrees of success (have been sending them to CA for a couple of years now). They have to be very heavy in the Fall and healthy, and ventilation is inportant in the Winter. I tried keeping some indoors for a couple of Winters with mixed success, so not sure if it was worth the extra work to move them. But a windbreak is also definitely needed on the North & West sides to overwinter here.

Feel free to contact me to talk more about this.

------------------
Gregg Stewart


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2004)

Gregg,

Sent you an email. Thanks.

How does one "send" their bees to Cailfonia??

Bruce


----------



## MountainCamp (Apr 12, 2002)

I over winter in at least (2) deeps, some hives (3) deeps. I wrap hives with black felt paper to break the wind penitration into the hive. The black felt also seems to help add some warmth on good sunny days. This allows them to break cluster more often and get to stores.

We don't get much colder than -25F to -30F.

During the winter, I check my hives by listening to them. You can find alot of information from listening to the hive. Are they alive, where is the cluster located in the hive.

You know how your colonies went into winter and how their stores were set-up.

From listening you'll know at least some usefull information that may help save a hive.

You may find them in the center of the hive and in the bottom box, and all is well.

But, if you find that the cluster has moved vertical and to one side, limiting their food access, you may have to take action on a day that you can.


[This message has been edited by MountainCamp (edited September 14, 2004).]


----------



## Gregg (Dec 22, 2003)

Bruce,

Hmmmm, didn't get your email (not yet anyway). Maybe want to try again? Or can try gstewart at state dot nd dot us. Or I'll send you a message if you want to post your email address here to talk more offline.

------------------
Gregg Stewart


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2004)

Thanks Gregg and all. I am changing my profile to include email address.

I haven't said this before but thanks to those that make this site available. My son has called me an "addict" as I glean information.......


----------

